# [Erledigt] Streifen auf Tablet-PC Bildschirm Mitte :(



## informatrixx (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo PCGH Community,

mein Tablet-PC "DENVER TAD-70042" (am 13.10.2014 gekauft)
zeigt plötzlich in der Mitte einen Streifen 

Der Fehler ist da, seit ich die App "EPIC Citadel" gestartet habe,
und wird immer angezeigt (auch beim Hochfahren).

Was ich schon gemacht habe:
-Factory Reset
-Flachbandkabel zum Bildschirm aus und ein gesteckt.


So sieht der Fehler aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deltay (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hilfe, Streifen auf Tablet-PC Bildschirm Mitte *

Ich denke das Display ist defekt . hast ja noch Garantie!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hilfe, Streifen auf Tablet-PC Bildschirm Mitte *

Ab zur RMA damit.


----------



## informatrixx (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hilfe, Streifen auf Tablet-PC Bildschirm Mitte *

OK, hat sich erledigt.

Habs jetzt umgetauscht / reklamiert (Geld zurück),
mir jetzt ein anderes Tablet gekauft.

Danke an alle


----------

